# Dwarf Gouramis in a 5g tank?



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Well i have a leftover 5g tank and i am wondering, would it be ok if i put a pair of dwarf gouramis in there? i want to put something in there that is not a guppy because they breed too much and my friend has had trouble with bettas in his tank (which is the same as mine). 

If i cant, other than the ones mentioned, what can i put in my 5g tank.

Extra info: It is the 5g hex from marineland has a filter and heater.

Thanks in advance


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

I think 2 dwarf gouramis will be fine but thats all I would put in there I wouldn't put more than the 2 because they need the room to swim around in to be happy. =)


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks 

Is there any other suggestions for fish that i can put in there?

Any help is a preciated


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Would a school of small barbs or tetras be OK? I have been reading online that a school of tiger barbs might work. And could i put an oto or 2 in along with any fish i get>

Thanks in advance


----------



## SonOfaFish (Feb 18, 2009)

squirtbubbles said:


> I think 2 dwarf gouramis will be fine but thats all I would put in there I wouldn't put more than the 2 because they need the room to swim around in to be happy. =)


I agree:fun: Happy fish= happy fish owners:fish:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Tiger barbs won't work. Too big.

You could try some super tinies, like Micro Rasboras or some type of killies, but exactly which ones I couldn't say.

Another member here, Trashion (Julie) is in the process of setting up a very small tank. Might want to contact her and see what she has found out in researching it.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So would 2 dwarves and maybe a rubber lip work in the tank?

Any help is appreciated :help:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No rubberlip, I wouldn't put a 5" fish in a 10 gallon tank, much less a 5.

You can try a trio of otos. I wouldn't do a pair of dwarf gouramis because unless you haev a male and a female (females are hard to find) they will definitely fight in such a small space.

A trio of otos and a gourami would be fine, but wait several months before adding the otos.

Another idea would be to skip the otos and go with some heterandria formosa, or Least Killifish. I'm getting an order of these in the mail tomorrow. They're very small fish, reaching less than an inch, they're livebearers, and they're very cute. Other options would be microrasboras (like boraras maculatus) or sparkling gouramis (trichopsis pumilus) However, those have proven to be a pain to find, for me.

Good luck!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I think i am going to leave this as a fry raising tank and then get a betta bowl for a Male. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually, could i put a small (like 3-4) of cherry barbs. On Fishlore, it says that they can be kept in a 5g tank. and then maybe 2-3 otos

Thanks i advance


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd skip the killies, not enough surface, mines a male and Female in a 55G with the Frons and they get into it. I don't think they'd be happy.

I'd get a dwarf puffer but thats just me..

make sure the DG is one male one female.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

trashion said:


> No rubberlip, I wouldn't put a 5" fish in a 10 gallon tank, much less a 5.
> 
> You can try a trio of otos. I wouldn't do a pair of dwarf gouramis because unless you haev a male and a female (females are hard to find) they will definitely fight in such a small space.


How can you tell male from female? I might get a pair for my 10 gal? (just exploring options)


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

1 PeaPuffer. Thats what I did.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

1st of all, isnt a peapuffer the same thing as a dwarf puffer?

2nd of all, would school of cherries and a trio of otos work in the 5g?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Kurtfr0 said:


> I'd skip the killies, not enough surface, mines a male and Female in a 55G with the Frons and they get into it. I don't think they'd be happy.
> 
> I'd get a dwarf puffer but thats just me..
> 
> make sure the DG is one male one female.


i am just not getting this..not enough surface area for a pair of killies..
oh yeah...ok


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i think i am going to breed Red Cherry Shrimp in there. How many dhould i get to start out with?

Thanks in advance


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Kurtfr0: there are many kinds of killies. You probably have Golden Wonders...they're way bigger than many varieties, including least killies.

OP: school=6 or more, generally speaking, and a full grown cherry barb is nearly 2". I would not put them in a 5, there isn't enough room.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

you could get a fair few shrimps in a tank if it is dedicated to them, however i do not know on exact numbers. 

fishwise, you could get a group of small fish such as rasboras (4-6 of them) and then few pygmy rasboras


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, my bad I did Mean Golden wonder, Assuming, because there usually the most common. I'm NOT sure about other killies, but I know alot of them need good surface space.

But I'm sure there are killies that'd fit.

But I still vote for the puffer.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Could i put a small school of a small tetra? or maybe a school of Harlequins.

Thanks in advance


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Shrimp is your best bet. You can have several dozen. They'll breed ferociously and you can sell the shrimplets.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

A small school of cardinal tetras would work...5-6 maybe. Or neons if you want to go a cheaper route. If you want to do tetras, do the research and get something that doesn't get more then 1" full adult size.
Most tetras and all of the barbs that I know of would be too much for that small of a tank IMO. 
I also think you should try the shrimp.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I know glowlights get to be less than 1.5". If i do a small school of them would that work.

COM: i can only get ghost shrimp at my Petsmart and they arent worth much. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So i have been doing a lot of think about this and i think i have a good idea of what i will do. Buggy has helps me with this. Thanks 

Either:
1 dwarf gourami
4-5 glowlights 
1-2 snails

or:
a pair of rams/appistogrammas (depending if they have them)

i would like anyones opinion

Thanks in advance


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

rams/apistos=tank is too small for them.

Look into espei rasboras, you could have 6 of them in there.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Stripes: I think enough people have shared their opinion with you that the tank you are talking about, a 5g hex, is pretty tough to put anything other than the very smallest fish or shrimp in. There is little surface area and no room for swimming back and forth.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with COM (for once )


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

5 gallons are hard, because of their small size.
But I do like the dwarf puffer idea, they are fun and cute.


----------

